# What anti-depressant are you taking?



## Emg84 (Oct 11, 2002)

I am going to a doctor's appointment in a couple of days and I know he is going to put me on some anti-depressant medication, so I just want to be aware of some of the common ones. What medication are you taking currently, and how is it working for you?


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

well i just moved to sierra vista arizona and a wonderful doctor gave me Paxil. Ive been on it for 9 weeks now, and boy has it really helped. i suffer from panick attacks and major anxiety disorder and of course ibs. it saved my life mentally, but didnt take away the D. Im on lomotil and librax and that has really helped my bowels. Good luck to you.kelly


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi, For me it's Lexapro 10mg. and Wellbutrin 150mg a day. I've been on them for a few weeks and I am no longer having pain or "D". I also take Caltrate 600 once a day. I feel like I have a life again after 12 years or more. I can actually go out to eat and walk around with my friends like a normal person. Good luck to you... Carol


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I'm on paxil and my stomach pain and d are gone, and I feel great!


----------



## pigletigger (Jun 24, 2002)

I am on amitriptyline, 20 mg. It's not working, for me when I was on 10mg, so my Dr. pushed it up to 20, but I've only been on the twenty for 3 weeks. I live in Arizona too, and was wondering who's your dr? Good Luck


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I just started taking Pamelor an older anti depressant. I'm taking 10 mg's once a day, so far so good. I have real bad shakes in my hands from anxiety and thats seemed to calmed down a bit, Ibs has been the same but I'm not as nervous about it, mind over matter??????


----------



## weswalt (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm on Wellbutrin and it seems to really help reduce the frequency and severity. For all other times there's immodium-lol. My doc didn't want to try paxil because he says it has negative affects on sex life.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm starting Lexapro tommorow and hoping it wont make my constipation like the others do. I have heard it has far less side effects than any of the others and it takes a shorter time to work.Anyone else had any luck with Lexapro?


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

starting friday night i will be on elavil,i hope this drug helps...


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I am on Prozac..20mg. once a day. I recently switched from Wellbutrin. There is something you need to keep in mind. No two persons will react to the same medication. It is trial and error. I have been on many different antidepressants since 1996, and out of all of those, the Pamelor helped me the best. I just could not tolerate the side effect of weight gain. I slept better, and it made my IBS almost disappear. Just occasional flareups, for and few between.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Hangingin, how's it going with the lexapro? Jimmye


----------

